# neon tetra with betta



## MONSTER MO (Feb 14, 2010)

can someone tell me if a betta can live with neon tetras:-?


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

They can, but it's really risky. A neon tetra looks like a betta (coloring) so a betta might try to attack the tetras.


----------



## MONSTER MO (Feb 14, 2010)

ok then, how about white clouds with a betta?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have Neons with my betta and they are perfectly fine. I love them in my tank. When you go buy them get the more mellow ones though. Just make sure your tank is big enough. Nothing less than 10 gallons if your adding other fish


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

White Clouds make great community fish, but it depends on your betta's personality. You could try Neons too, but be prepared in case your betta is aggressive.

And like Hadouken said, you need at least 10 gallons.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas have been known to eat neon tetras.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

It will all depends on your Betta,
Some will get along with most anything, While others will be more picky,
And then others will tolerate nothing else.
It is always best to have a separate tank prepared in case you have such a betta.

The Betta should show interest in any fish you add to his tank and will often flare up while he inspects it,
If he accepts it he should back off shortly and not bother it again, If he starts to "Dive" into it then it isn't going to work, If you got a really good betta he may not even care to check it out, The flexibility with betta's really is hard to say until you try it..

Adding the betta last sometimes helps and sometimes it leads to a false assumption that he's going to get along to only harm or kill it when your not expecting it.


----------

